# Aftermarket Navi for a 05



## sd-maxima (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi, I just picked up a 05 SE. Couldn't be happier, great car! I am curious about one thing though... I would really like to have navigation, but my car did not come with it. Is there anything I can do? Like buy a aftermarket navi that will fit where the OEM unit is supposed to and function the same way as the one that would come with the car( if mine had that option.)Or am I going to have to buy one of those unsightly dashboard doo-hickys just so i can find my way around town? Any and all suggestions are more than welcome.


----------

